# Cam in a 350 2bbl?



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just a thought. Would it benefit me to put a Summit 2800 cam in my 72 350 2bbl? I have a gasket kit and a new harmonic balancer going in it. Just wondering if while its apart a cam upgrade would give it a little more power. This is the stock original motor with 7H1 heads that I want to clean up and run in my 72 Lemans. I'm happy with it the way it is. Like I said, its just a thought. I found tons of stuff about a 4bbl swap and a cam change, but nothing about a cam in a 2bbl motor. The Summit cam specs - 204/214 @ .050, .420/.442 lift, 112 lsa. I got these numbers from a stock replacement cam - .198/.208, .269/.272, 111 lsa.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That sounds like a good mild/moderate cam. You're not going to see a huge difference, and too it's going to be somewhat limited by the 2-bbl and (I assume) factory exhaust. Keep in mind that smaller displacement engines are more sensitive to cam changes --- meaning a cam that has a dead smooth idle in a 455 might have a bad case of "rumpity rump" in a 350. It'd be good for you to do some research on the topic of cams, torque, horsepower, rpm, and how all those topics are inter-related just so you don't get any unpleasant surprises. (Here's a hint: Horsepower is calculated from torque and rpm. What going to a "bigger" cam actually does is move the torque peak higher in the rpm range, it doesn't make more peak torque, it just changes where the peak is. Since horsepower is calculated from torque and rpm, that's how you get the horsepower "increase" -- from the rpm change. There's a price -- moving the torque curve "higherr" in the rpm band means that a low rpm, the motor's actually making LESS torque than it was before and if you go too crazy you wind up with something that's really ugly and unpleasant to drive under "normal" conditions.)

Bear


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm trying to wrestle a 67 400 4bbl away from its owner that I plan on rebuilding. With that in mind I have a Summit 2.5 inch exhaust system and Pypes 2.5 inch downpipes for the car. I didn't plan on spending too much money on the 350. I just want to change out the dried up gaskets and repaint it so I can run it temporarily. Swapping to a 4bbl wasn't in my plans, but I guess its possible.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well. ok then.... of course it's your money, but if you're planning on swapping in a 400 later anyway, then why waste any of it on cam, lifters, pushrods, and rockers for a 350? (All those components need to be replaced together when you do a flat tappet cam change). Ifn' it wuz me, I'd save the bucks for putting into beefing up the 400. Your call though...

Bear


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Well. ok then.... of course it's your money, but if you're planning on swapping in a 400 later anyway, then why waste any of it on cam, lifters, pushrods, and rockers for a 350? (All those components need to be replaced together when you do a flat tappet cam change). Ifn' it wuz me, I'd save the bucks for putting into beefing up the 400. Your call though...
> 
> Bear


That reminds me of my wife when she says she needs a new pair of shoes, lol. Well it was just a thought. Now if I could just get that guy to give up his 400 already.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Start with a 700 CFM Quadrajet 4 barrel and the RA exhaust with the 2.5" pipes and see how she likes it, may pep it up enough for now and all that is money well spent towards the 400 swap as they will all interchangeable.


----------

